# Q: Where to place Pump



## RcNdi (Apr 24, 2011)

OK, I have a Snow Performance kit for my MK5 GTI. I plan to use the Windshield washer reservoir and a BSH throttle body Pipe. Where can I safely place the pump and it still be hidden away. Pictures of current installs would be awesome and greatly appreciated as well as any advice.


----------



## nkresho (Aug 8, 2010)

I put my devils own pump on the driver's side, on the outside of the bumper support. I debated because I was hoping to keep the run from the washer fluid res to the pump short, but I couldn't find anywhere I liked on the passenger side.

My pump bracket had four rubber feet, which I removed. I drilled and tapped two stainless bolts into the bumper support. I placed the pump so that I could access the inlet and outlet relatively easily without removing the bumper.

Be really careful where the line goes from the washer fluid reservoir (if you're using it) to the pump, as there's not a lot of room between the intercooler hoses and the serpentine belt. I almost ran my line above the intercooler pipe, which would have likely rubbed.

Not my pic, but I mounted my pump on the flat side of the large, rectangle shaped, white area you see here. Inlet to the top and outlet to the bottom.

Remember to leave a little slack between parts that move with the motor and parts that are fixed to the frame. I'm a fan of the loop. Just make sure it's not going to touch anything too hot or anything that is moving...

HTH


----------



## RcNdi (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I actually was trying hard to put it on the passenger side and hadn't even bothered to look on the drivers side.


----------



## nkresho (Aug 8, 2010)

Plenty of room over there. 

Keep in mind that if you have a pressure-adjustable pump that you may need to access the adjustment point.

Make sure you have it really secure, too. Every time you hit a bump that 2+ pound pump is putting a lot of pressure on the mounting points.


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't prefer a hidden place, in case u need to adjust/remove the pump sometime later.


----------

